# [LE] Janesville police introduce new K9 unit - Janesville Gazette



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://gazettextra.com/weblogs/latest-news/2008/may/19/janesville-police-introduce-new-k9-unit/&cid=1214064996&ei=vWAxSOiXEqHw8AS0xoGEBQ&usg=AFrqEzd7u6O-sBv3j4Fgi24ZOyDkv9Ginw">Janesville police introduce new <b>K9</b> unit</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Janesville Gazette, WI -</font> <nobr>46 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>By Beth Wheelock ( Contact ) May 19, 2008 - 5:07 am <b>K9</b> Officer Glen Hageman has worked with the German Shepherd for about a month and a half. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

